# Mercedes Sprinter Conversion



## mclarensportshomes (Jun 6, 2008)

Hi Guys i am looking for some opinions on my motorhome. I don't usually carry out full motorhome conversions as I normally stick to Race Vans and Sports Homes. All comments welcolme.

I am not sure if this is in the right section so MODs please move or delete if not.

Thanks


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

in the pictures that looks very tidy
how wide is the bed?


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

It certainly looks neat. I'm impressed you've managed to get a fixed French bed in there (albeit a bit narrow). Is there a washroom by the side of it?

The quality looks good. Are you going into production? :wink:

Gerald


----------



## mclarensportshomes (Jun 6, 2008)

The fixed bed is 1.1m wide and the pull out bed the same. Yes the is a washroom with shower to the side of the fixed bed.

Can i just stress that this is not an advert and i am mearly asking for opinions on the vehicle.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It's a bit difficult to tell the quality from a few pictures but it does look quite good, but that bed can't be much wider than a standard single bed, and will limit it's appeal.

We need someone to invent a light weight slide out for panel vans, then we'll all get one.

Kev.


----------



## mclarensportshomes (Jun 6, 2008)

Yes you are limited some what with the width in a panel van. A standard double bed is 1.35m and these are 1.1m so not too bad.

The new shape sprinters are alot wider than the old ones.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

It looks fine, but I feel that you need to incorporate seating to accommodate seatbelts.


----------



## ChesterfieldHooligan (Oct 26, 2008)

:lol: Hi look's very nice I have a 316 to convert over this winter how long did it take you to convert :lol: 
Brian and Marion


----------



## mclarensportshomes (Jun 6, 2008)

Took me 5 weeks working alone 5 days a week. 

The 316 is a very good van, good luck.


----------



## wooly (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi, I'm afrajd 1.1m is far too narrow for a double bed especially if you stray to warmer climes. The finish looks quite good, but the design is pretty much what others offer on one van or another.
The new sprinter as you say offers plenty of potential, we like you started off with a blank canvas (new van) and did our own design and believe that you can make much better use of the space, especially if you intend to live in the van for 3-4 days without any other backup facilities like showers and toilets. It's amazing how many people only use site facilities and think the bathrooms for storing the wine!
Please dont take me wrong in any way, - in a van design we all have our own priorities, you look to have made an excellent job --- but we will not be offering to swap.
Michael


----------



## mclarensportshomes (Jun 6, 2008)

wooly said:


> Hi, I'm afrajd 1.1m is far too narrow for a double bed especially if you stray to warmer climes. The finish looks quite good, but the design is pretty much what others offer on one van or another.
> The new sprinter as you say offers plenty of potential, we like you started off with a blank canvas (new van) and did our own design and believe that you can make much better use of the space, especially if you intend to live in the van for 3-4 days without any other backup facilities like showers and toilets. It's amazing how many people only use site facilities and think the bathrooms for storing the wine!
> Please dont take me wrong in any way, - in a van design we all have our own priorities, you look to have made an excellent job --- but we will not be offering to swap.
> Michael


Michael thanks for your comments, no offence taken. Like you say we all have our priorities when it comes to our own vehicles. I'm not quite sure by what you mean living in the vehicle for days with no other facilities. The motorhome does have a shower room with toilet.

I specialise in sports homes for the motocross and karting guys normally but did this vehicle for myself and my wife.


----------



## wooly (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi again, yes, I'm sorry my comment were slightly cryptic. The combined Toilet, shower and bowl do not lend themselves to easy living other than occasional use, we've just returned from three weeks in France using only our own facailities every day and a separate full size shower is a big bonus.
In this country we often stay on showgrounds where things (toilets/showers) are at best crude and filling and empying points dont exist Having had 20 years living in the Ifor Williams hotel we are now enjoying the finer points of life! 
Michael


----------



## mclarensportshomes (Jun 6, 2008)

Ah ok now I understand. I take it your motorhome is only 2 berth though?


----------



## wooly (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Yes we are strictly 2 berth, fixed rear transverse bed (6'x4'6"), centre bathroom with loo, bowl(not fold down), separate shower 26"x26", and wardrobe. Front kitchen and lounge-110l fridge/freezer,oven, hob, bowl, side sofa and swivel driver and passenger seats. 150litre fresh tank and up to 500amps battery capacity depending on where we are going. Rear storage under bed with acess from rear 6'3'6"x2"high, fixed underslung 60l gas tank.


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

Nice conversion!

Take a look at the VW Mantra - Fallen in love with those! lol! Not in the UK unfortunately, but the interior is unbeleivably spacious for a van conversion!

It also is 4 wheel drive with diff locks, which tickles my fancy! lol! Beautiful beast!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Opinions*



mclarensportshomes said:


> The fixed bed is 1.1m wide and the pull out bed the same. Yes the is a washroom with shower to the side of the fixed bed.
> 
> Can i just stress that this is not an advert and i am mearly asking for opinions on the vehicle.


My Opinion, Awwwesome!

I am not a big fan of flashy alloy wheels but those look superb.

Can I have a 319 V6 Auto for work please? (Can I have armrests on the front seats though?).

Trev

Click Here<


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Mantra*



Rainbow-Chasers said:


> Nice conversion!
> 
> Take a look at the VW Mantra - Fallen in love with those! lol! Not in the UK unfortunately, but the interior is unbeleivably spacious for a van conversion!
> 
> It also is 4 wheel drive with diff locks, which tickles my fancy! lol! Beautiful beast!


I like the look of the Mantra you suggested in another post. However, with Sprinters, I have never lost traction so would not realy see the point for a motorhome. That and the fact I hate VW after a very nasty twin T5 Purchase. That said, the VW is a Mercedes with VW engine.


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

T5 is pretty bad! Brother has stopped at the T4 and said he would never upgrade - but even the older ones are not that good! One thing I could never understand with VW is, they can build a great engine - but the gearbox is absolute waste of space!

The sort of expeditions I do would need 4x4, Planning on taking the other half across Europe and beyond, something like that would be ideal! Would prefer the merc engine though!


----------



## oilslick (Oct 3, 2007)

*bath room pic?*

Any chance of a few pics of the bathroom?

Grant


----------



## mclarensportshomes (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: bath room pic?*



oilslick said:


> Any chance of a few pics of the bathroom?
> 
> Grant


I will up some soon as i have added a sink and vanity unit and the pics i have now dont show that.


----------



## mclarensportshomes (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: Opinions*



teemyob said:


> mclarensportshomes said:
> 
> 
> > The fixed bed is 1.1m wide and the pull out bed the same. Yes the is a washroom with shower to the side of the fixed bed.
> ...


I dont see why that would be a problem but can we keep this on topic guys please as i know the mods are watching this thread and i dont want to step on any site sponsers/advertisers toes and get the thread locked.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I like the idea of a LWB Merc Sprinter, with a layout as my Murvi Morello:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=garage&mode=view_vehicle&CID=44

but with fridge/ hob to the side, and the added length at the rear used for a large longitudinal bed with slide as in:









and a garage underneath with its doors each side and a further couple of Beeny box type lockers forward (of the leaf springs).

Make it fully winterised and where do I send my cheque?

One thing no-one has mentioned critiquing your design is that I like the front seats integrated into the lounge. Your partitioning here doesn't help IMHO.

Dave 
Better send Rex a link to this ....


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

DABurleigh said:


> I like the idea of a LWB Merc Sprinter, with a layout as my Murvi Morello but with fridge/ hob to the side, and the added length at the rear used for a large longitudinal bed with slide and a garage underneath with its doors each side and a further couple of Beeny box type lockers forward (of the leaf springs). Make it fully winterised and where do I send my cheque?


But where does the bed go when it's not slid out? Would in encroach into the space for the bathroom?

IH do this thing with the rear door (on the Tio), basically sealing the back of the van except for a locker door under the bed / lounge. I like this idea.

Gerald


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Gerald,

Should be OK by my reckoning. I had 3 weeks in New Zealand staring at the LWB Merc. Sleeping crosswise it isn't wide enough for 6+ footers and decent insulation. Asking for a spare 5ft at the back was stretching it anyway. But a spare 3-4ft was there (visualised on top of the Morello's amazingly functional and spacious lounge/kitchen/bathroom layout). So have a luxuriously large bed in width and length, and just split the mattress in half across the lengthwise bed. And a decent garage right over the hefty rear axle.

Dave


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

That looks a nice van, interior looks top spec.

How about the practical things like water tank sizes and locations. How well insulated is it for winter touring?
Regarding the problems with narrow bodies in panel vans, I like the way that German converters CS Reisemobile fit small fillets to the side panels which make it possible for a longer than the norm double bed across the van as shown in the photo


Pete


----------



## ChesterfieldHooligan (Oct 26, 2008)

:lol: I think it's a bit expensive at £35,950.00 on EBAY :lol: 
Brian and Marion


----------



## mclarensportshomes (Jun 6, 2008)

Brian

I was looking for for opinions only. I don't want the thread locked or deleted.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I've been looking at replacement panel vans to my Autosleeper Duetto for some time.

From speaking to various people and dealers it seems the trend in Panel vans is erring towards a rear lounge allowing 2 single beds. A panel van is simply not wide enough for a fixed double in my opinion. Look at the design options on the Swift Leisure site for examples of popular layouts. 

The exterior of the McClaren looks fantastic but, fabulous though a Mercedes is, such a van ramps up the cost to monumental proportions. Even panel vans on a Fiat are well into the £40K price bracket when extras are added so a vehicle on a Mercedes would probably start at £50K plus which narrows the market considerably.


----------

